# Flat Earth Society Lives. Pffftt, some think the Earth Is 2015 years old



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.infowars.com/some-people-actually-think-the-earth-is-2015-years-old/

Ummm


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't BELIEVE that anyone in this day and age with a bit of education and a modicum of common sense could believe that. Even creationists believe the earth was created in 4004 BC according to the calculations of Bishop Usscher using Biblical timelines. 

It's a well known fact that the Earth was created at 9.15 am on 23rd March 204 BC. All archaeological and palaeontological evidence to the contrary was artificially aged and buried in the earth by aliens.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2015)

:magnify: Weird bunch......


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2015)

The TRUTH ... as revealed in the writings of the Roman sage Theodoricus Prachetii ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2015)

Rob said:


> I can't BELIEVE that anyone in this day and age with a bit of education and a modicum of common sense could believe that. Even creationists believe the earth was created in 4004 BC according to the calculations of Bishop Usscher using Biblical timelines.



I can't believe that in this day and age anyone with common sense would believe in a two-party political system, Obamacare or the phrase "I'm from the government and I'm here to help you", but they do. 



> It's a well known fact that the Earth was created at 9.15 am on 23rd March 204 BC. All archaeological and palaeontological evidence to the contrary was artificially aged and buried in the earth by aliens.



Love it!


----------



## rt3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, neat picture. But according to Everetts Many Worlds, which earth are we talking about here.


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Wow, neat picture. But according to Everetts Many Worlds, which earth are we talking about here.



That is one of the infinite number of realities where the 'heat death' version of cosmic evolution holds sway. Given an infinite amount of time ANY conceivable configuration of universe has time to evolve, in fact MUST evolve. Gigantic intelligent chelonians evolved on a low gravity planet containing non-sapient pachyderms which were used as a power source. When their home planet was threatened by the imminent nova of their sun, each individual took to a solitary space-going existence, taking with them a continental plate to be used as a food and water source. A fusion powered orbital power plant replaced the star. Hindu mythology seems to support this.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe I am even reading this Thread!!


----------



## rt3 (Jan 2, 2015)

I like it! Also the iterated fractal complex number Mandelbrot set you use as an avatar.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ken, by the way, the fly in your sub. Has a random number generated from the same type of fractal iteration used to generate its coordinates under Brownian motion. In this sense they share a first manifold topomorphy.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 2, 2015)

I dispute the 23rd March theory Rob !  Anyone who knows anything accepts the 2nd August theory and it was 10.30 a.m. by the way.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Let's hear some background here, sounds interesting


----------



## Josiah (Jan 2, 2015)

I question whether people are getting dumber and showcasing a bunch of stupid tweets is not a very compelling proof.

Here are two links to respectable sources that suggest that people are getting smarter.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/mind-reviews-are-we-getting-smarter-james-r-flynn/

http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebat...ng-dumber/thinking-in-more-sophisticated-ways


----------



## rt3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Couldn't agree more. Best arguement I've heard yet for hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Ken, by the way, the fly in your sub. Has a random number generated from the same type of fractal iteration used to generate its coordinates under Brownian motion. In this sense they share a first manifold topomorphy.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2015)

Balderdash.....God and I was at a movie both those nights and I can assure you there wasn't any "creating" going on.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Good story stick to it. Who bought the popcorn?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2015)

Rob said:


> The TRUTH ... as revealed in the writings of the Roman sage Theodoricus Prachetii ...
> 
> View attachment 12492



How could it be otherwise?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2015)

:lofl: Just what we need today.

That and reruns of Red Dwarf which are now showing on TV.


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Ken, by the way, the fly in your sub. Has a random number generated from the same type of fractal iteration used to generate its coordinates under Brownian motion. In this sense they share a first manifold topomorphy.



RT, on close inspection I don't think it belongs to the order 'Diptera' at all. I see no evidence of a single paired flight membrane, I suspect it's actually a small 'Formicidae'. I also suspect that the motion you observe is not truly random as the co-ordinate sequence appears to repeat after about 20 iterations and seems to be biased towards the top right quadrant.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2015)

:lofl: Keep it up. 
This is the best entertainment available right now.


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal, given your location in the antipodes, you would be best placed to answer the question of the true shape of planet Earth. Could you please perform either of the following experiments ...

1. Flush your loo (dunny)
2. Note the direction of wind rotation the next time you observe a typhoon

Contra-rotation with respect to the UK/US would indicate a shape consistent with an oblate spheroid, a cuboid or a solid conic section where the eccentricity is >0 and <1. Use of an inclinometer to determine the centre of mass should differentiate between these alternatives.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Good story stick to it. Who bought the popcorn?


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rob said:


> RT, on close inspection I don't think it belongs to the order 'Diptera' at all. I see no evidence of a single paired flight membrane, I suspect it's actually a small 'Formicidae'. I also suspect that the motion you observe is not truly random as the co-ordinate sequence appears to repeat after about 20 iterations and seems to be biased towards the top right quadrant.


Regrettably ---  Biology isn't a science.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rob said:


> Dame Warrigal, given your location in the antipodes, you would be best placed to answer the question of the true shape of planet Earth. Could you please perform either of the following experiments ...
> 
> 1. Flush your loo (dunny)
> 2. Note the direction of wind rotation the next time you observe a typhoon
> ...



Don't forget to measure the length of loo tube, and with the use of a laser chronometer, you can calculate the spindrift correction factor.


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Regrettably ---  Biology isn't a science.



There is only one TRUE science and that is mathematics (excluding statistics, which should really be classified as a 'black' art), all the others suffer from quantum indeterminacy to a lesser or greater extent and are therefore imprecise.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 3, 2015)

Is somebody trying to say that Red Dwarf isn't a documentary? But..... they are out there now in space aren't they?[it's cold in space, and there's no kind of atmosphere....] could we start a campaign to get the crew back to Earth?


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Agree only recent scientific break through has been chaos and bifurcation (non-linear stuff from UK and Russian). Everything else was an accident.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Is somebody trying to say that Red Dwarf isn't a documentary? But..... they are out there now in space aren't they?[it's cold in space, and there's no kind of atmosphere....] could we start a campaign to get the crew back to Earth?


They use a time machine and its on the millionth iteration.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 3, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Agree only recent scientific break through has been chaos and bifurcation (non-linear stuff from UK and Russian). Everything else was an accident.



Ha! Easy for YOU to say that.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 3, 2015)

rt3 said:


> They use a time machine and its on the millionth iteration.



Well, that explains it then!


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Ha! Easy for YOU to say that.



It's not so easy if you say it in Icelandic ...

Sammála aðeins nýlega vísindalega brjótast í gegnum hefur verið glundroða og bifurcation (ólínuleg efni frá Bretlandi og rússnesku). Allt annað var slys.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Got Matlab firedup,  reconstructed the fly picture, after using several non real math probabile outcomes got duplication, statisfing the primary need for "other lab verification" and you are correct no random number generator.
I'm taking the alternate universe alibi.


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Well, that explains it then!



Oh no it doesn't, 'causality' specifically rules out time travel as a possibility, unless the multiple timeline conjecture holds true.

Unless, of course ...

(I've been looking for somewhere to post this load of tosh wot I writ and this is as good a place as any ... )

THE ADVENTURES OF AN AMATEUR TIME TRAVELLER


CHAPTER ONE ... "DON'T MESS WITH STUFF YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND"


Imagine my surprise when I entered this police call box. It seemed quite a lot bigger than it appeared from the outside, not having a tape measure on me I couldn't verify this. I suspect some sort of extension into a higher dimension is the cause, but I could be wrong. After examining the somewhat Victorian looking equipment in there, I have come to the conclusion that it's someone's half-arsed attempt at a device for translocation into four (or possibly more) dimensions. It all seems a bit theatrical, like something from a British early sixties low budget SciFi series. Lots of levers and analogue dials with lights flashing all over the place and (for heaven's sake) black and white display screens, I ask you!! ... very amateurish to my mind.

Anyway, in the best traditions of the genre, I just happened to have my laptop with me and after much experimenting with what I assumed was the computer core, I managed to interface with the CPU and write a routine to access some of the functions of this device. Windows 7 gives me a MUCH better feel for what's going on, a custom GUI makes it all much easier to understand and, hopefully, control. What we appear to have here is a control system based on a Tesseract or Hypercube, in that each of the axes corresponds to a direction in space/time. Mouse controlled slider bars (my innovation) are much easier to use than the antiquated knobs and levers it replaces. You'd need to have four hands to control it using those.


As a short test to calibrate the controls I moved the slider the minimum possible distance in each of the four axes in a positive and negative direction.


Results below ... I think the settings are a tad on the coarse side ...


Time axis, negative setting ... just as well T-Rex is too big to get in!!


Time axis, positive setting ... who would have thought it!


A combination of three moderate but random settings on the three spacial axes seemed to take me beyond the limits of the known universe, that's according to the Doppler red-shift Hubble effect 'App' on my iPhone (I just KNEW I'd find a use for that eventually).


Some recalibration required, I think ...


I now have to sit down and think about the potential ramifications of this time travel thing ... I THINK I know what's what but if I come back from the past and the whole human race has changed into intelligent saurids then I apologise in advance, or retrospectively, or whatever ... that's another thing, I'll have to invent a whole new grammar to cope with time travel ... catch you later (or earlier) ...


NOTE TO SELF ... FIND THE LOO!!

To be continued/Yet to be started ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 3, 2015)

Rob said:


> There is only one TRUE science and that is mathematics (excluding statistics, which should really be classified as a 'black' art), all the others suffer from quantum indeterminacy to a lesser or greater extent and are therefore imprecise.



:lol:


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Example of Bell's a Paradox in action


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Once upon a time there was no time. Time is a human construct. If time travel becomes possible everyone will be doing it, we would be on the umpteen rerun already - with so many possibilities it makes the current ones dealing with time pretty simple.
the mouse hook up on graphically user interfaces is a great improvement, hopefully the new hand direction stuff will be even better


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2015)

rt3 said:


> If time travel becomes possible everyone will be doing it, we would be on the umpteen rerun already - with so many possibilities it makes the current ones dealing with time pretty simple.



Time travel to the future is certainly possible, in fact we are doing it right now, at the rate of 60 seconds per minute. We can even speed up the process by utilising the effect of relativistic time dilation according to the formula developed by Lorentz and Fitzgerald. Travel to the past though, that's a whole different matter. Beware the grandfather paradox.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 4, 2015)

The relatively thing kills itself. Given any unit of time, everything is "moving" thus there is no "movement" ony a change in some arbitrary co-ordinate system.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 4, 2015)

Rob, are you visiting us from  another reality ? I ask because although you print the opening two pages of your story, in fact I read the whole book 30 years ago !  Enjoyed it in fact, although so many implausible gadgets [laptops,iPhones etc]got a tad annoying.Slider bars controlled by mice? Anyway, got this book from the library again today to refresh my memory, it's called 'Doctor What And The Lizard Men' and is a cracking read !


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Oakapple, that's very odd as I've never read that book, unless I did and forgot it. Anyway, here's Chapter 2. I'd be interested to see how it compares ...

THE ADVENTURES OF AN AMATEUR TIME TRAVELLER


CHAPTER TWO ... "REVELATIONS"


I think I've sussed out how this thing works now, it's all rather simple really. This box is not only bigger on the inside than out ... it's INFINITELY bigger!! I was poking around in the depths and found a large room with what looked like a holographic representation of a whole series of universes in it, stretching as far as I can see in both directions. It's NOT a representation, it's the actual timeline of the whole universe from the Big Bang to the Heat Death. This device doesn't go anywhere, the universe moves around in four dimensions inside it. I reckon if you had a powerful enough telescope you could look into that room and focus in on the Earth and you'd find a blue box on it. In that box would be a room with the universe in it and if you had a powerful enough telescope you could ... 


I'm not going there, it's mind boggling enough as it is.


That bloke that left the door open was VERY irresponsible in my opinion, supposing some kid got in and found that room. Just imagine if he did what ALL kids do, and poked last week's universe with a stick. It doesn't bear thinking about ...


----------



## oakapple (Jan 4, 2015)

But....... that is exactly the same as the opening page in chapter 2 in my book; it's getting spooky now! You must return to your own dimension now Rob, or the fabric of reality will be torn and.......


----------



## rt3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Any logic arguements with anthromorphic cartoon characters and I'm taking away the scissors.


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Any logic arguements with anthromorphic cartoon characters and I'm taking away the scissors.



Nowadays scissors are as outmoded as hot typesetting.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Changing manifolds by switching to a Klein bottle doesn!t mean I can't find you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2015)

Rob said:


> Nowadays scissors are as outmoded as hot typesetting.



Up to date scissors..


----------



## oakapple (Jan 5, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Up to date scissors..
> View attachment 12579 View attachment 12580



Wow! You Yanks and the things you invent hey?


----------



## Lara (Sep 26, 2015)

*Regarding the title, "Flat Earth Society Lives"… Check this out: **http://www.gotquestions.org/flat-earth-Bible.html*


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2015)

Rob said:


> It's not so easy if you say it in Icelandic ...
> 
> Sammála aðeins nýlega vísindalega brjótast í gegnum hefur verið glundroða og bifurcation (ólínuleg efni frá Bretlandi og rússnesku). Allt annað var slys.



þetta er nokkuð gott sýnishorn af obsfucation afar


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2015)

Rob said:


> It's not so easy if you say it in Icelandic ...
> 
> Sammála aðeins nýlega vísindalega brjótast í gegnum hefur verið glundroða og bifurcation (ólínuleg efni frá Bretlandi og rússnesku). Allt annað var slys.



þetta er nokkuð gott sýnishorn af obsfucation afar





Edit:   oops , ég staða slys tvisvar


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Rob said:


> Nowadays scissors are as outmoded as hot typesetting.



Without my scissors to open food packaging, I would starve to death.


----------

